# Luteal Phase different after miscarriage? Anyone have this problem?



## hobbnob

So I have been temping after my miscarriage and I detected ovulation and today I finally got my first :witch:!!!! Yeah! However, I noticed that my luteal phase with this one is 12 days and it is usually 14 days for me. I am worried it is now going to stay this way after my miscarriage. Anyone else notice a difference in luteal phase length? 

Everything I read says your luteal phase stays the same and it is ovulation that fluctuates, but it is very clear my luteal phase was 12 days this time as my chart was very clear when ovulation was. Just concerned I am going to have a progesterone issue now. Anyone else notice a difference in luteal phase? I hate getting on here and freaking out about stuff that only time will tell, but just wondering if the luteal would be effected by a miscarriage. Sigh...


----------



## lovewithin

hey hon!
i had my d&c only 3 weeks ago and still waiting for her royal highness the 1st :witch: to come.
My normal luteal phase length was 12 days before i got pregnant - i feel when i ovulate so i wasn't charting anything ever... but i'm pretty sure my feelings are correct, as i was precise enough with it for me and my bf to conceive the 1st time we ever tried :)

my doc told me the length of the luteal phase can vary from woman to woman - usually from 10 to 16 days is what is considered normal - but that it usually doesn't vary from one cycle to another within the same woman. she also told me that anything below 10 makes it harder to conceive. 

mc can really mess your whole system up - the hcg is not the ONLY pregnancy hormone, there are sooo many that come into play, and it takes them a while to calm down and go back to the previous state... everybody thinks only of hcg because that's the only one that is used for the testing.. but believe me your body turns into a real hormonal cocktail which persists for weeks..

so i'd say keep charting until the next af shows up and check the luteal phase length then.. if it stays 12 then it just might be your new phase length now...

fingers crossed if u r gonna ttc this cycle :)


----------



## pink80

Hi

My first cycle after my first MC, my LP was only 10 days and it's normally 14 days. I went back to 14 on the cycles afterwards, it was just that first cycle.

Hopefully yours will aswell xx


----------



## hobbnob

Thanks Ladies. That is reassuring. I wasn't sure if anyone else noticed changes in Luteal phase since apparently that isn't suppose to fluctuate, but after the miscarriage I don't even know my body at the moment. just what it back!


----------



## hobbnob

Just thought I would update anyone who is interested. I did some research and found some medical journals on line. Don't ask me how I got to those, they were so technical I could barely make out what they were talking about. however, they did say that the presence of HCG in your blood in the first half of your cycle (the follicle phase) can lessen the amount of progesterone in the luteal phase therefore shortening the Luteal phase. So I thought that explained why my luteal phase was shorter after my miscarriage. Because I still had hcg in my blood up until like CD 10 of that cycle and my luteal phase was shortened by 2 days. Anyway thought that was so interesting and thought I would pass it on!


----------



## lovewithin

hey hon! thanks for the info :))) could you please post the links to those journals so i can peek into it? i am a scientist myself and always damn curious when i hear these things!


----------



## hobbnob

lovewithin said:


> hey hon! thanks for the info :))) could you please post the links to those journals so i can peek into it? i am a scientist myself and always damn curious when i hear these things!

Sure, I had to go through my internet history to find it, but I think it was this one:
https://www.endotext.org/female/female3/female3.htm

I was trying to figure out what happens with estrogen right before ovulation as I now get migraines two day prior to ovulating. This has happened to me now for 3 cycles not in a row just over the course of six months. So I am worried I might have estrogen dominance or something. I usually get migraines around AF which I have gotten those for years but now I get then at ovulation and that worries me. Anyway, if you can make more sense of this article to share that would be great!!


----------



## Leinzlove

I had a 8-9 LP after MC. Normal I'm 14 days. I mc on March 6. Ovulated on April 6, and the :witch: got me at 9dpo.

My body definitley wasn't ready. It was the worst AF of my life. My cycle lasted 40 days and is usually 28-32 days.


----------

